# Marvin Williams A superstar in the making.....



## Jwill55gRizZ (Jun 8, 2003)

-- Look at the length of the guys arms!

Marvin Williams does EVERYTHING on the court. He is a student of the game, who at a young age began watching, ironically, Dean Smith instructional tapes. He seems to be doing Coach Smith justice with his versatility and overall basketball IQ. The difficulty a lot of scouts have when describing Marvin, is that although he is a great athlete, with a 6'9 frame and long arms, this is complimented (or perhaps this is overshadowed) by his knowledge of the game, his team-first attitude (did not have a difficulty being the 6th man this year, took a role and simply embraced it (helping them win a championship). 

Williams scores on an array of moves including explosive drives (Showcasing an impressive first step), a mature mid-range game, and keeps the defense honest with consistency from the outside (something that he needs to continue to get better as he matures. He has good mechanics on his jumpshot). He scores in the post with step back jumpers, hooks, and turnaround jumpers, sometimes even taking it at larger defenders to get to the line. Williams understands how to get his shot off, and is a staple for 20 point nights in his prime with ease as he has a rare ability to score from in and out, as well as his ability to get to the line. Williams is so old-school when he receives the ball on the wing using a combination of shot fakes, rocker steps, step-throughs, and jab steps that really keep his defensive player off-balance.

Williams rebounds with the best of them. Using his quickness,instincts, and length ala Shawn Marion, he gets up and protects the ball with his elbows out (text book technique), as well as his ability to get to offensive boards for tip-ins and putbacks (showing its' use when he broke a 70-70 tie in the national championship game with a tip-in off a McCants miss with only 90 seconds to go)

Williams shows dedication to both ends of the floor, and had to guard a lot of large college 4's this year, embracing the difficult task like a warrior that he is. Marvin will be the first to admit that he has improvement to be made on this area of the game, but scouts, teammates, and opponents alike agree that his length/quickness as well as his recognition of his defensive assignments makes him a potential defensive standout. He blocks shots against SF's, and smaller 4's, and does so both on and off the ball (rotating from the weakside in an instant). His ability to get into the passing lanes is something he enjoys to do, albeit through calculated risks that do not hurt his team. Fundamentally sound defensively with desire, simply with a need to adjust to speed/intensity of the NBA game (which will occur).

Outside these fundamentals, which would make unathletic players into good players in the league, what sets Marvin Williams apart is his speed/quickness, wiry strength, jumping ability, and overall athleticism. Williams being added to the program, as well as the maturity of the veteran players (under Coach Roy Williams) led to a NCAA championship. Being that he came from the North Carolina program and practised against the best players in the country on a daily basis and got instruction from an a Hall-of-Fame caliber coach he has improved everyday. These things coupled with his overall desire to become better and his fiery competitiveness on the court makes me believe his ceiling could be one of the highest in years (Alongside the likes of Dwight Howard, Dwyane Wade, LeBron James, Chris Bosh, and Amare Stoudemire).

Marvin Williams will be a Bonafide superstar in this league. In many people's opinions he has the highest upside in the draft. I argue that not only does he have the most upside, but he will also be able to be comparable in terms of immediate impact with some of the more mature players such as Deron Williams, Hakim Warrick, Raymond Felton, Sean May, Andrew Bogut (who i really like), and other NCAA talent expected to produce early.

The future of the NBA at the Small Forward Position is named Marvin Gaye Williams.

















Im starting the Official Marvin Williams Fan Club and i'll add anyone that wants to join.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I'm in

BTW, nice post


----------



## Jwill55gRizZ (Jun 8, 2003)

Theo! said:


> I'm in
> 
> BTW, nice post


Sounds good I'll add you right now, btw congrats on the Mavs' win this evening..


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Thanks

Nice to see me in there


----------



## Jwill55gRizZ (Jun 8, 2003)

Theo! said:


> Thanks
> 
> Nice to see me in there


No problem, You are officially in the club..


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

add me too.


----------



## Jwill55gRizZ (Jun 8, 2003)

Drewbs said:


> add me too.


done and done


----------



## Chris Taft (Feb 28, 2005)

Make me official. Marvin is the future.


----------



## KB21 (Jun 20, 2003)

Marvin Williams would look great paired with with Josh Smith in an Atlanta Hawks jersey next season.


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

Im in.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

KB21 said:


> Marvin Williams would look great paired with with Josh Smith in an Atlanta Hawks jersey next season.


Too bad they play the same position..


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

Yeah, add me too. Impressive write-up.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

A fan club for Marvelous Marvin? Sign me up!


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Too bad he has to rot away on either Atlanta, NOH or Charlotte. I'd actually like to see him on Charlotte most out of those 3.


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

I'm a believer...count me in.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

I agree with everything you said. Add me to the club as well.

I pray to god the Raptors get a top 3 pick because he would be a perfect compliment to Bosh. That reminds me.. why don't you post in the Raptors forum anymore?


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Shame on you for having a Marvin Williams thread without this picture in it


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

count me in, he's a superstar


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Put me in the Marvin Williams Fanclub!


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

I'm in


----------



## Jwill55gRizZ (Jun 8, 2003)

vigilante said:


> I agree with everything you said. Add me to the club as well.
> 
> I pray to god the Raptors get a top 3 pick because he would be a perfect compliment to Bosh. That reminds me.. why don't you post in the Raptors forum anymore?


I am going to begin posting a lot more now that school is out.. I pray that the raptors get the pick too.. *crosses finger*.. Bosh + williams= Very solid foundation for the franchise..


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

sherwin said:


> Too bad he has to rot away on either Atlanta, NOH or Charlotte. I'd actually like to see him on Charlotte most out of those 3.


There will be no rotting in New Orleans. The New Orleans franchise had a horrible year but its not a perineal thing. Marvin Williams and JR Smith would make an incredible 1-2 punch of athleticism and shooting.


----------



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

His name is Marvin Gaye Williams? That is awesome! I don't know if he is gonna be a superstar, but that's a sweet name.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Jsimo12 said:


> There will be no rotting in New Orleans. The New Orleans franchise had a horrible year but its not a perineal thing. Marvin Williams and JR Smith would make an incredible 1-2 punch of athleticism and shooting.


Well they have a terrible owner and organization. hope they turn it around, looks like they need a new coach too.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

the hornets have 20 million in caproom, a top 5 gaurenteed pick, and magloire and smith locked up for a few years. Their gonna be just fine, i wouldn't be suprised to see them hover around .500 next season if they make the right moves this offseason. Also, count me in on the marvin williams fan club, hes a local boy that i've been paying attention to for a while now and really wanna see wear a hornets uni next year.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Im imagine him as a hornet, like a better version of mashburn


GO HORNETS


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Count me in. He reminds me of Antwan Jamison. Who everybody knows is a superstar.


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

sherwin said:


> Well they have a terrible owner and organization. hope they turn it around, looks like they need a new coach too.


Basing that on what you read during the relocation? There have been no problems since they have been in New Orleans with ownership, organization or coach. Last year was a wash for Scott as no coach in the NBA could have done anything with the injuries and lost time the Hornets incurred.


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

Yes, Atlien, I think of Antawn as well, for a NBA comparable.

...But it was only fantasy
The wall was too high, we could not draft he...

sorry.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

add me :biggrin:


----------



## MarvinWilliams#1in05 (Feb 13, 2005)

TheATLien said:


> Count me in. He reminds me of Antwan Jamison. Who everybody knows is a superstar.


First he's not worthy of being a top 10 pick, and now he's Jamison? Weren't you the guy who asked whats the big deal about Marivin Williams? You can't be in his fan club, get that mess outa here.

BTW, count me in.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

I think very highly of Marvin Gaye Williams (Jr.) as well an think that he is a future SUPERstar in the league. Count me in.


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

Count me in. I've been EXTREMELY high on Marvin ever since I saw his first couple of games at UNC. He's going to be great. Might take a few more years, but he'll get there.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

If we went back to 1997, I'm sure the same things were said about Tim Thomas.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

cpawfan said:


> If we went back to 1997, I'm sure the same things were said about Tim Thomas.


Tim Thomas, Eddie Griffin, and Keith Van Horn all fit the description of Marvin coming out of college. Not saying that this means he will turn out like these guys, it just gives the Bucks reasonable doubt, especially after what we went through with TT and KVH.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I think Marvin Williams will be like Shawn Marion.. who I would not consider a super star. Top 5 SF, though.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

DHarris34Phan said:


> Tim Thomas, Eddie Griffin, and Keith Van Horn all fit the description of Marvin coming out of college. Not saying that this means he will turn out like these guys, it just gives the Bucks reasonable doubt, especially after what we went through with TT and KVH.


Weren't Thomas & Van Horn drafted by Philadelphia and New Jersey?


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

TheATLien said:


> Weren't Thomas & Van Horn drafted by Philadelphia and New Jersey?


Yes KVH went #2 to the Sixers and TT went #7 to the Nets and then they were swapped.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Can someone explain to me how Marvin Williams' game in any way resembles van Horn's?


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

Nimreitz said:


> Can someone explain to me how Marvin Williams' game in any way resembles van Horn's?


Big versitale forwards that can stretch their shot out to the 3. Can play 3/4.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Yeah, but Marv can bang, jump out of the gym, is hardcore, and is very unselfish and team oriented.


----------



## MarvinWilliams#1in05 (Feb 13, 2005)

DHarris34Phan said:


> Big versitale forwards that can stretch their shot out to the 3. Can play 3/4.


Thats in one facet of the game where they are alike. What about Marv's work-ethic, rebounding, freakish athleticism? Uh oh, forgot about that didn't we. Nothing like Van Horn or Thomas.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

MarvinWilliams#1in05 said:


> Thats in one facet of the game where they are alike. What about Marv's work-ethic, rebounding, freakish athleticism? Uh oh, forgot about that didn't we. Nothing like Van Horn or Thomas.


*Work ethic is one thing that Marvin does have over TT. Both TT and KVH were great rebounders and college, and TT possessed the same freakish athleticism that Marvin possesses.

Work Ethic doesn't make Marvin a better pick than Bogut, and Bogut has shown that his is off the charts.*


----------



## MarvinWilliams#1in05 (Feb 13, 2005)

DHarris34Phan said:


> *Work ethic is one thing that Marvin does have over TT. Both TT and KVH were great rebounders and college, and TT possessed the same freakish athleticism that Marvin possesses.
> 
> Work Ethic doesn't make Marvin a better pick than Bogut, and Bogut has shown that his is off the charts.*


Work ethic is what separates good players like TT and KVH from great ones. Thanks for proving my point about Marvin. 

We all get that you're all over Boguts nuts, you dont need to bring him up in every MW thread.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

MarvinWilliams#1in05 said:


> We all get that you're all over Boguts nuts, you dont need to bring him up in every MW thread.


*LOL...I am looking for information. I want to know why Marvin is a better pick than Bogut, and frankley, you haven't convinced me.

I am arguing as a Bucks fan, looking at the best player for them, not as a "potential" superstar groupie.*


----------



## MarvinWilliams#1in05 (Feb 13, 2005)

DHarris34Phan said:


> *LOL...I am looking for information. I want to know why Marvin is a better pick than Bogut, and frankley, you haven't convinced me.
> 
> I am arguing as a Bucks fan, looking at the best player for them, not as a "potential" superstar groupie.*


This isn't the thread for that. It's a MW thread, not a why Marv is better than Bogut thread. It's not my job or my interest to convince you. The Bucks will suck no matter who the hell you pick so dont worry about it.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

MarvinWilliams#1in05 said:


> This isn't the thread for that. It's a MW thread, not a why Marv is better than Bogut thread. It's not my job or my interest to convince you. The Bucks will suck no matter who the hell you pick so dont worry about it.


*LMFAO...so the almighty Marvin Williams won't be able to rescue the Franchise? The Bucks will suck if we draft Marvin? If you aren't willing to have a legitimate argument, then get out of the discussion.*


----------



## MarvinWilliams#1in05 (Feb 13, 2005)

DHarris34Phan said:


> *LMFAO...so the almighty Marvin Williams won't be able to rescue the Franchise? The Bucks will suck if we draft Marvin? If you aren't willing to have a legitimate argument, then get out of the discussion.*


It's completely legitimate, you guys are the sorriest team in the league IMO, and Marvin wont even be able to help ya. 

Again, remove Boguts *edit and find the correct thread to babble on, but this isn't the correct thread for this.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

MarvinWilliams#1in05 said:


> It's completely legitimate, you guys are the sorriest team in the league IMO, and Marvin wont even be able to help ya.
> 
> Again, remove Boguts *edit and find the correct thread to babble on, but this isn't the correct thread for this.


*LOL...missing the playoffs one time in the last 7 years makes the Bucks sooooo sorry.

Ok, this thread will not be discussing Marvin vs. Bogut anymore, at least by me anyway. Let the Marvin Love-Fest continue :banana:.*


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

MarvinWilliams#1in05 said:


> It's completely legitimate, you guys are the sorriest team in the league IMO, and Marvin wont even be able to help ya.
> 
> Again, remove Boguts *edit and find the correct thread to babble on, but this isn't the correct thread for this.


Even if Milwaukee drafts a bust, they will still make the playoffs as long as TJ Ford stays healthy and Redd is back. If Ford hadn't gotten hurt, they would have probably been in the 2nd round this year.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Lets say Marvin slips to #3. Milwaukee takes Bogut, then Atlanta takes Paul. How great would a Telfair-Marvin combo be? Almost like the KG-Marbury combo but without the egos? Plus Telfair likes to dish the rock... That would be a great pairing.


----------



## BlazerFan (May 26, 2005)

texan said:


> Lets say Marvin slips to #3. Milwaukee takes Bogut, then Atlanta takes Paul. How great would a Telfair-Marvin combo be? Almost like the KG-Marbury combo but without the egos? Plus Telfair likes to dish the rock... That would be a great pairing.



If everything rings true about this kid then it would be a great start for Portland to bring this franchise back to its glory days. Throw in Travis Outlaw, who actually looked like a above average NBA player at times, at the 2 spot and Portland might have the makings of a insanely talented young team. Oh and don't forget about Randolph who hopefully returns to form next year, Joel Pryzbilla as a serviceable center. I actually like the direction this team is going. I'm just hoping Marvin Williams is as good as advertised.


----------

